# CoDUO Punkbuster Help



## Krimson390 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi I am having problems with my CoDUO (1.5) MP and I was wondering if anyone can help. Whenever I try to connect to a punkbuster server I can join the game but then 30 seconds into it it says:

"Server Disconnected - Has been kicked via Punkbuster (For 0 minutes)...RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe

Any tips or help would be appreciated :smile:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

goto the punkbuster site check for any updates.also there is a known problem with some of the latest game updates,and punkbuster.


----------



## Krimson390 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have already tried that sereral times :sigh: Any other suggestios as to what i should do? Please any suggestions will help!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling punkbuster?how about the game itself?reinstalling them may fix the problem.


----------



## Krimson390 (Sep 23, 2007)

Have already done that too...although this time when I tried it again it loaded pnkBstrA.exe but not pnkBstrB.exe and then when i got kicked it said kicked for not loading pnkBstrB this time....Anyone know how I get both to run?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To save time, can you tell us what else you've already tried?


----------



## Krimson390 (Sep 23, 2007)

I've tried uninstalling/reinstallng game. Didnt change anything...I checked my firewall to see if something was blocking the pnkbstr.exe files. Tried reinstalling pb several times...no changes. I dont know what else to do :4-dontkno


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Press Ctrl-Alt-Delete and on the *Processes* tab do you see a process called *PnkBstrA.exe*?

If not click Start > Run and type *MSCONFIG* and hit OK.

On the *Services* tab you should have *PnkBstrA* somewhere in the list, make sure that it is ticked, press OK and restart your system.

This should do the trick.

If it doesn't, simply go to the Windows Task Manager again and click File > New Task (Run...) and type *PnkBstrA.exe* in the box and click OK, you will have to do this every time you want to play COD2, BF2 etc.


----------



## Krimson390 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think will work but whenever I click the run and type pnkBstrA.exe it opens but then 15 seconds later it closes automatically...any help on how to make it so it runs continously?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

What about the first part of my post?


----------



## Krimson390 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes under my processes there is a pnkBstrA.exe but no pnkBstrB.exe...I think I need both in order for it to work again...


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Read all of my post man!!!

This bit:



IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> If not click Start > Run and type *MSCONFIG* and hit OK.
> 
> On the *Services* tab you should have *PnkBstrA* somewhere in the list, make sure that it is ticked, press OK and restart your system.
> 
> This should do the trick.


----------



## FLOBIE (Nov 8, 2007)

guys im having the same problem somwhat with my BF1942 but when i open my task mgr the top part is gone ! i dot know what i did, theirs no list across the top of files,processes,services .. what did i hit and how do i get it back so i can do what you said? any ideas. thank you
flobie


----------

